# HAF X Seitenteil ersetzen?



## Rurdo (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo leute und CM Support!
Ich habe das HAF X.
Mittlerweile bin ich knapp am Gehäusewechsel, weil mir das HAF schon am A**** geht -.-
Das Seitenteil hat aus mir unerkenntlichen gründen 3x 2cm kratzer im Plexi, dazu "ablagerungen" die ich nicht wegbekomm... (Wie in nem AGB)
Kann ich das evtl ersetzt bekommen oder kann ich das iwo nachkaufen?


----------



## frankie36 (15. Dezember 2011)

Guck mal hier Sidepanel HAF X
Die sache ist die, das ist dann mit dem Nvidialogo


----------



## Rurdo (16. Dezember 2011)

Naja, ich hab zwar ne Nvidia Karte, weiß aber nicht ob ich ein Nvidia LoGo haben will...... 
Währe toll wenn sich der CM Support melden würde...

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 16.12.2011 um 19:35 ----------

Toll das sich der Support von CM an mich wendet *Sarkasmus aus*
wollt ihr mir etwa nicht helfen cm?


----------



## Rurdo (20. Dezember 2011)

Wieso meldet sich denn keiner vom CM Support?


----------



## Mageastor CM (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo Rurdo,
ich werde dir weiterhelfen können (hoffe ich).
Ist das Seitenteil direkt Fehlerhaft gewesen? Also ausgepackt und der Riss war drinne? 
Wo hast du das Gehäuse geholt? Über Uns? 

Gruß Mageastor CM


----------



## Rurdo (21. Januar 2012)

Hey!
Es sind nicht risse, sondern eher ablagerungen die nicht weggehen( könnten  auch viele kleine haarrisse sein...)
Ja, das seitenteil war von anfang an so dreckig...
Gekauft hab ich es bei www.neckermann.at


----------



## Mageastor CM (21. Januar 2012)

Hast du an den Support Neckermann eine Info geschickt?


----------



## facehugger (21. Januar 2012)

Mageastor CM schrieb:


> Hast du an den Support Neckermann eine Info geschickt?


Jap, normalerweise reklamiert man doch zuerst dort, wo man kauft

Gruß


----------



## Rurdo (21. Januar 2012)

Hab ich gerade, aber bei PC-sachen ist Neckermann nicht gerade schnell... wenn sie dann noch das Seitenteil haben wollen, dauert das schon seine 5 Wochen -.-
Ich habe darauf gehofft das CM kulant reagiert und mir einfach ein neues Seitenteil zusendet...


----------



## Mageastor CM (22. Januar 2012)

Ich frag mal oben nach


----------



## Rurdo (22. Januar 2012)

Danke!


----------



## Rurdo (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo!
Ist denn schon was herausgekommen?
PS: laut neckermann Support ist das Rückgaberecht ausgeschlossen, da ich es länger als 14 tage besitze... 
Da dieser Mann anscheinend mein Anliegen nicht verstanden hat, und ich mich nicht mit diesen Vollspasten auseinandersetzen will, bitte ich euch um eine lösung!


----------



## Mageastor CM (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo Rurdo,

also von oben ist es abgesegnet!
Schicke ein paar Bilder ( 3 bis 4 Stk.) mit dem Problemvorfall an support@coolermaster.nl und schilder bitte dort noch mal dein Problem. Die Herren und Damen wissen bescheid und werden dir weiter helfen.
Sie Sprechen auch Deutsch und werden dir weiterhelfen können.

Ganz Wichtig: Bitte auch ein Bild des Kaufvertrages mit Fotografieren wegen der 2 Jahre Hersteller-Garantie.

Gruß Mageastor CM
http://www.coolermaster.de/contact.php?page_id=6


----------



## Rurdo (24. Januar 2012)

Cool danke!!! Werde ich dann gleich machen wenn ich zuhause bin!
GROßES THX! Guter support!!!
Mfg


----------



## Mageastor CM (24. Januar 2012)

Gerne wieder


----------



## Rurdo (6. Februar 2012)

Hey megastor!
Deine kollegahs haben noch nicht geantwortet... Haben sie überhaupt eine email bekommen?
Mfg


----------



## Mageastor CM (6. Februar 2012)

Hi Rurdo,

Ich sage den mal bescheid

Gruß Mageastor CM


----------



## Rurdo (17. März 2012)

Hey!
Bis heute ist nichts geschehen!
Mfg, rurdo


----------



## Mageastor CM (27. März 2012)

Lässt du mir bitte hier im Postfach deine Email zukommen? Ich reiche des Persönlich weiter, danke.


----------

